# Some new muskie lures



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Here are a few lures I've made this winter. Just started using a lathe and these are the first finished lures. I like the lathe, you can turn out alot of lures fast. These are made of Spanish cedar


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

foxbites said:


> Here are a few lures I've made this winter. Just started using a lathe and these are the first finished lures. I like the lathe, you can turn out alot of lures fast. These are made of Spanish cedar


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Those look really good.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Excellent job. Those look like musky killers. Thanks for posting. Keep em coming!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking, what thickness of aluminum do you use for your metal lips like the one pictured? I was thinking of ordering some .031 but wasn't sure.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! All eyes, yes .031 is the thickness I use to make my lips


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks foxbites. I ordered some .031 and 1/8" for making lips on different baits.


----------

